# AKU or DIMC



## iqrarocks (Oct 1, 2010)

hi guyz,

can anyone please tell me some advantages and disadvantages of both AKU and DIMC?
I heard from someone I know that AKU has very poor clinical practice compared to DIMC.. Is that true?#confused 

Any help would be appreciated!
Thanks a lot!
Sincerely
iqrarocks #nerd


----------



## 4003 (Aug 12, 2008)

By all means AKU is definitely a better choice than DIMC or any other school genrally...in almost every aspect...which is a reason why it's the top place to be at in Pakistan. In terms of the clinical aspect, I really doubt that AKU has a poor clincal practice. Being a DIMC students myself, AKU should be a first choice. But sure both schools may have their their pros in cons but with the overall judgement Aga Khan is the place to be if accepted.


----------



## iqrarocks (Oct 1, 2010)

^ thank you so much for the reply!
i am also considering DIMC inshAllah since you are a DIMC student, can you answer some of my questions please?
1)Is it true or is it a rumor that the good students of DIMC can get transferred to DMC?

2) Did anyone graduate from DIMC yet? (I am thinking no because since it opened in 2006? but maybe i am wrong?)

3) How is the faculty, in general? The environment?

Thanks for all the help!!!
Sincerely,
iqrarocks


----------



## 4003 (Aug 12, 2008)

I've answered most these question so many times in other threads lol. But what the heck!

1) No, it's not true...once your in DIMC, you stay in DIMC lol...and once again DIMC does not have dumb students! Someone should really clear out that rumour!

2) No, there arent any graduates from DIMC at the moment. I think by next year we will have the first graduating class.

3) The environment is one of the big reasons why I came to DIMC...really friendly. You will blend in easily. The faculty generally is pretty good...apart from minor drawbacks but I'm sure all schools have that. 

Just as a side note... the ONLY difference between DMC and DIMC is that DIMC is loaded with foreigners and DMC is more with locals. When it comes to competition...it is a fact that DMC is more competitive beyond a reasonable doubt. But everything else is the exact same...from time tables to lectures to exams.


----------



## iqrarocks (Oct 1, 2010)

ok thanks and sorry you had to repeat the answers


----------



## 4003 (Aug 12, 2008)

It's alright...and also i forgot to mention...DIMC starts its classes roughly 2 months before DMC. So once you're enrolled in DIMC...you can still transfer to DMC within that time range, if you're on merit.


----------



## iqrarocks (Oct 1, 2010)

^thanks again for the informative reply. but what does "if you're on merit" mean?

thanks
sincerely
iqrarocks


----------



## 4003 (Aug 12, 2008)

It just means if you have really good marks, which would make you really competitive over other applicants.


----------



## iqrarocks (Oct 1, 2010)

^ sorry again, but good marks in what?

thanks
sincerely
iqrarocks


----------



## 4003 (Aug 12, 2008)

In your highschool/ inter years...


----------



## iqrarocks (Oct 1, 2010)

wasaykhan713 said:


> In your highschool/ inter years...


oh ok thanks


----------



## TheDoc (Jun 25, 2010)

AKU is byfar the top medical school in Pakistan, and blows DIMC out by a long run. If you do manage to get on merit to Dow, then go for it you'll be doing yourselves wonders.


----------

